# German Steel Prong Collar



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

On Sunday I worked with our trainer with Otto. He is my 7 month old black GS. We are currently in training for Schutzhund. We used a prong and she told me a needed to buy one for him. (He so strong and pulling alot. I got blisters! ) She said that the best type was a german steel prong collar. I found a couple places on line but want to make sure I get the best. I'm looking for suggestions. 

Here is one I'am leaning toward buying soon. 

Prong Pinch Collar Herm Sprenger, Steel -Antique Copper plated [Steel Prong Collar- 50115(3.0mm)] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, D

Thank you for your help and time!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's various brands and types of material. The biggest thing is that you want to make sure the ends of the prongs are smooth and rounded. Some of the cheap pet store brands just have them cut off flat, which creates a really sharp edge. I have a Herm Sprenger prong and a more generic brand but both have worked fine.

Bad









Good


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Great information. Any other brands you prefer?


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I got my herm sprenger collar from Bridgeport equipment and like the quality of the points. I looked at the titan brand and I believe a house brand for another store and did not like how rough the points were.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Of all the different brands of prong collars, the Herm Sprengers are the best in terms of quality of materials and construction and finishing touches (like rounding the points).


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Perfect!!! Sounds like Herm Sprengers is what I will go with. Thanks for the advice ya'll are wonderful!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Of all the different brands of prong collars, the Herm Sprengers are the best in terms of quality of materials and construction and finishing touches (like rounding the points).


Your right! They are the best in quality.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would go with Herm Sprenger, they kind of have the majority of the market anyway and the most choices. I actually prefer my pet store brand one over my HS one though b/c for whatever reason the prongs on the HS one unhook very easily (doesn't really take any strength to pinch them, thus I've had the collar fly off when the dog is scratching his neck, and yes it is fitted tight and correctly), but my HS one has no rust and the pet store brand has a little rust after 3 years. I have a quick release on the HS one but it just stopped working so I just unhook it normally with two links but like I said it's really loose so it's not hard. I know people don't usually like them but I have arthritis in one hand.


----------

